# Cleaning up an old Mahr Federal indicator



## Splat (Oct 14, 2013)

A friend of mine gave me an old .250" range Mahr Federal .0001 dial indicator. The needle sticks a bit so I was wondering how to clean it. Should I open her up and clean a lube or not open her and just use some alcohol and some type of light oil? Thanks.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Splat said:


> A friend of mine gave me an old .250" range Mahr Federal .0001 dial indicator. The needle sticks a bit so I was wondering how to clean it. Should I open her up and clean a lube or not open her and just use some alcohol and some type of light oil? Thanks.



Its most likely jeweled and would need to go to an instrument shop for repair.  There is an adjustment screw that acts as a stop, if the stylus goes past a certain point, they stick and the screw prevents it.  I know a shop that is local to me, cheaper than long Island Indicator, free quotes.  PM me if you want contact info.  Tim


----------



## EmilioG (May 2, 2017)

Here's what the internals look like on a Mercer.


----------

